# Seeking day sailing/crew opportunities-Western, NY



## GDSimmons (Feb 4, 2013)

42 yo male in good shape (250 lbs lifelong athlete), live and work in Greece, NY, looking to crew for the 2015 sailing season and learn as much about sailing before investing in my own boat. I figure I can spend a couple thousand on lessons OR learn much, much more with minimal cost while helping your crew. I've had the sailing bug for years but now ready to start realizing the dream versus watching you from the Port of Rochester. I can swim, listen well, team player, seeking to learn. I'm available weekdays after 4 PM and Saturdays. I am devoted to my church so Thu. evenings and Sundays are out. I'm doing as much reading and studying as I can and practicing knots. If you're working on your boat, getting it ready for the season, I'm willing to help you with that too. Sadly, I don't have friends or family that sail (that will change!), thus I'm seeking a Skipper willing to mentor a newbie. Reply and I'll provide my contact info so we can meet and sort out any details before the season. Just purchased my deck shoes and sailing gloves from West Marine. I'll purchase a PSD too if you're unable to provide one for 250 lbs adult.


----------

